# HP PSC 1510 driver installation failure - hpzprl01.exe missing



## marsdaan

I am trying to install my new PSC 1510 printer from HP, but every time I try to install the driver, halfway it abords, giving a message that the system can not find a file:
D:\Setup\hpzprl01.exe -m preload product drivers (and then a lot of countrycodes)

I've attached the detailed errorlog.
Please help me!!!!

I have tried to find info on the internet, and on the HP sites, there is mentioned that I should try changing the systemlanguage/area code, but also does not help.

Has anyone ideas how to proceed???

Thanks!
Daniëlla


----------



## Terrister

It looks like it is looking for service pack 3 files on the X drive. Not sure what your drive X is, but it is not finding what it wants there.


----------



## sanalmehmet

Hi, I have the same problem. Have you found any solution?


----------



## kkettenis

sanalmehmet said:


> Hi, I have the same problem. Have you found any solution?


Same here, did copy the file to the setup directory whils installing my 2840, but that didn't help.

Any help welcome!


----------



## Wodanx

I solved it, Just look for the Temp dir where the setups extracts the files, it's called HP_WebRelease inside a temp dir in the root.
I tried to open HP_WebRelease dir from a command prompt but it didn't work, so, I changed the dir name with HP, and everything worked fine.
c:\Temp\HP_WebRelease\ for c:\Temp\HP\
Let me know if it works.


----------



## TERCIO

I have installed HP PSC 1410 driver I got the same error for hpzprl01.exe, I have solved this way:
1) Run the driver installation normally and let the error occurs;
2) Connected the Printer to USB;
3) Turned on the Printer;
4) Windows XP recognize the Printer and open the Installation Procedure;
5) Change to find the install programs manually;
6) Find the file C:/Temp/HP_WebRelease/;
7) The installation perform almost good until ask for file hlpmom12.dll, if you are using language different than English, in my case I was using Brazilian Portuguese;
8) Open the Explorer and find the missing file inside C:/Temp/HP_Release/;
9) Inform the full path for the missing hlpmom12.dll;
10) Then the installation completes successfully.

After 5 hours trying, these steps has worked for me. Hope this help.:wink:


----------

